# Which collection is your favourite, or which collection lived up to the hype?



## ratmist (Jul 23, 2007)

I was disappointed by C Shock, and no matter how much I wanted to love Moonbathe, very few of the products actually worked well with my skintone and style.  And the Barbie collection was really boring to me.  So I thought I'd ask others - when and what was the last collection you really totally and completely loved?  The one you felt lived up to the hype?

My favourite so far is the Lingerie Collection.


----------



## lara (Jul 23, 2007)

Beauty Icon II (Diana Ross) and A Muse.

To be honest I usually don't get swept up in the hype to begin with, so my chances of being disappointed are greatly lowered. If you take the attitude of collection by collection, you can see the truely lovely items for what they are but not be crushed by the inevitable 'well, this isn't what I was expecting'.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 23, 2007)

A Muse and Lingerie were the only collections I was genuinely impressed by.

I like Flashtronic, but it isn't my absolute favorites. I also don't get too overly invested in the hype, so I'm never really disappointed.


----------



## ratmist (Jul 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Beauty Icon II (Diana Ross) and A Muse.

To be honest I usually don't get swept up in the hype to begin with, so my chances of being disappointed are greatly lowered. If you take the attitude of collection by collection, you can see the truely lovely items for what they are but not be crushed by the inevitable 'well, this isn't what I was expecting'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Wise words, to be sure, but I don't think I was ever 'crushed' by the disappointment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hard to be crushed when you walk away with more money in your pocket, and maybe one nice new item rather than a splurge. All I meant was that I was disappointed and surprised at some of the somewhat mundane items in the past three collections.  The way some of these recent collections sold out makes me wonder if I'm the only one that was struck by the 'Meh', so I was curious if there were other collections that people really remember for being somehow noteworthy.


----------



## ledonatella (Jul 23, 2007)

For this year at least, Barbie was great, C Shock was netter than expected (because I didn't have very high hopes for it), Moonbathe disappointed, Strange Hybrid was just okay, Balloonacy disappointed, and Flashtronic/Rushmetal is my fave so far, even beating Barbie!


----------



## girlstar (Jul 23, 2007)

The Barbie collection was definitely my favourite.. but that's because I'm a little biased towards her! Otherwise, no collections have really been my *favourite*, I've been happy with one or two things from each collection, because that's all I can afford. Of course, if I could afford more, I would definitely buy more, but I bet I would end up swapping most of it, if I did..


----------



## Chrystia (Jul 23, 2007)

Moonbathe has been my favourite collection this year. I bought both blushes, all five shadows, two lipglosses, two lipsticks, a nail lacquer, molten sol, and a glimmershimmer. (On top of one of the charged waters from sunstrip) The colors are great for me since I have so much gold in my skin. I've been using them non stop all summer. 

I was dissapointed with both Rushmetal and Flashtronic. I thought I would want everything, but once I stopped in to buy them nothing liooked right. I ended up buying Gold Spill, Northern Lights, Flashtronic l/g, and Mauvement pigment. I was pretty sad. None of the upcoming collections have gotten too much interest from me either....oh well.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Jul 23, 2007)

I loved moonbathe, even if I did'n get much- claire de lune and cosmic e/s and golded for the nails, but once I started using it, couldn't use anything else! It goes so well with my colours and with my clothes! used a softer orange with it, blooming from Make Up Store (swedish brand)


----------



## aziajs (Jul 23, 2007)

A Muse & Lingerie.  I ended up with quite a bit from both collections.


----------



## lsperry (Jul 23, 2007)

Nocturnelle is my 2006 favorite. But there were other 2006 collections I got plenty from.

For 2007, C-shock is my fave, so far. And I have gotten a few things from the other collections, as well.

I don’t look for all the collections to grab me. I read past the hype and pick and choose what is suitable for my NW45 skin. I don’t look for any collection to be the “be all, end all” collection for me. How can it for anyone other than a MA? But that’s my opinion.

I got the quads from Raquel Welch collection and glissade MSF and quad from Corps de Couleur and was satisfied there was nothing else from the collections I liked. Also, I got the Barbie doll collectibles and a couple of eye shadows and lipstick/glass.

I like MAC for its versatility and creativeness. And if I had other cosmetic companies to choose from, I would pick and choose from their collections as I see fit, too.

But for now, I’m satisfied with the type of collections they release and the timing, as well. I feel there's no need to fret and get full of angst......


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 23, 2007)

Moonbathe surprised me, as I didn't think I'd get much other than Firespot.  C-Shock, however, was exactly was I expected and definitely didn't disappont!  Altho I passed on most of the shadows because I have dupes, if I had enough money I definitely would not regret buying all of them, even backups of them.  I don't wear lipstick much so I haven't gotten any of those yet, but again, w/ enough cash they'd be on my buy list because I can find some way to work all of them. =)

*edit*  If I was into MAC earlier I think Salsabelle would've topped the list.  A good group of items I'm wishing for are from that collection!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2007)

One of my favorite collections of all time is Madame B.  I love pollen, moth brown, metamorph, and meadowland!!!  

Although I have liked a lot of the collections this year, none have really wowed me.  I am hoping that Blue Storm and McQueen change all of that!


----------



## ratmist (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_One of my favorite collections of all time is Madame B.  I love pollen, moth brown, metamorph, and meadowland!!!  

Although I have liked a lot of the collections this year, none have really wowed me.  I am hoping that Blue Storm and McQueen change all of that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm very curious about the McQueen one.  Some of the names sound really funky.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Jul 24, 2007)

i have only been interested in the collections since danse (but i didn't like danse and bought nothing from it) so yeah lmao

but anyway, so far, my favorite was c-shock. i bought all the eyeshadows and vivacious lipstick. moonbathe was just... not suited to my style, but i did get other worldly 'cause a MA put it on me. strange hybrid was okay, but i passed on it. i only liked balloonacy for viz-a-violet and helium. i liked barbie just for the lip products.. and well, the end.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Jul 24, 2007)

I was pretty pleaded with Moon Bathe. The colors complimented my skintone nicely. Barbie IMO lived up to the hype. Umm... Id say Lingerie and High Tea are still big stand outs for me.


----------



## Graziella*K (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't know Mac for a very long time but my 3 favorite collections are : C-Shock,Formal black 2006 and Strange Hybrid ! 

I liked Barbie too but some of the eyesadows were disapointing and I also think that Danse and Untamed were nice collections ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## juicyaddict (Jul 24, 2007)

I only got into MAC this year, and so far I love Barbie.  This is the collection I use most of the time.  Mothbrown, beautyburst, magic dust, pearl sunshine, sweet and single, modern ms, malibu barbie, happening gal, fab, don't be shy are my favorites.  The colors are so wearable at least for me.


----------



## flowerhead (Jul 24, 2007)

I rarely get anything from collections because I'm very set in what looks good on me, but I really loved Rebelrock, I bought everything from that collection as I love cool mauves, greys and blues on me..I've run out of my Oi Oi Oi! lipglass and I'm gutted


----------



## bellaetoile (Jul 24, 2007)

the last collection i really, truly LOVED was lingerie. since then, i liked sweetie cake, lure/bait/hooked, a muse, and c-shock. overall, though, i feel like the collections have been released way too often, and are used only as a way formac to generate extra profit, not release something original that the consumers will actually appreciate. too often, we are seeing similar colors, re-releases, and massive new LE collections. it gets frustrating..


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 24, 2007)

I actually liked Strange Hybrid a lot.  I find myself coming back to the products in the collection again and again. I think the C-Shock shadows are great, and a great change from what I usually see at MAC, but you could also get bright colors like it from Ben Nye.  I didn't really start paying attention to Limited Edition collections until Nocturnelle/Danse, so I don't have much to choose from.  But I do agree that Barbie was pretty normal, the colors were wearable but not _wow_, so I am totally perplexed by the excitement around it.  The packaging was cool though  Maybe that's why? 
 I think there has been at least one really cool product in every collection (except this Rachel Welch, eww) and I like that the items from the collections are linering around the counters longer so it gives me a chance to try a product without the pressure that it is going to sell out and I have to get it now or else or the opp. to re-discover a product I might have passed on the first time around.  I wish had been into MAC during the Adore and Lingerie collections.  I have Boudior Hues and I wish I could get my hands on some of the shadows from that collection.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 24, 2007)

I loved Barbie and C-Shock.


----------



## jenii (Jul 24, 2007)

Lingerie and Flashtronic, no question. Those are my two favorite collections, even though I didn't bother with the MSFs from Flashtronic. The e/s is amazing, though.

Danse also deserves a mention, just because I love Swan Lake e/s so much.


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 24, 2007)

Rushmetal has been my favourite this year, but I am also a pigment freak and I own next to nothing else in way of cosmetics, a few lippies and liners, mascara and thats it, everything else is piggies!! I bought all the Rushmetal piggies and the only one I hated was Quick Frost.....
I did like Icon Diana Ross and Madame B as well though, I got lippies from both collections and love them to bits! Next to that its probably Barbie and Strange Hybrid - again lipsticks form those collections only, but I love them both


----------



## BeatrixKiddo (Jul 24, 2007)

*Moonebathe* hands down. For my *eye color Blue* , *hair multi-Blond*, and *skintone Tan*

Every single e/s works for me, I absolutly adore my two lipstick shades Sunmetal & Honey Moon + my one blush Afterdusk. 

 I use them so much, I bought many b/ups.  I seriously couldn't be more pleased with MAC for this 'Gift'.  I needed this collection.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_Danse also deserves a mention, just because I love Swan Lake e/s so much._

 
Yes, some of the lipsticks and glosses from Danse are really nice.  Both pigments were nice, I love French Grey & Swan Lake, and the Corps de Colour Quad is amazing.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 24, 2007)

A Muse, Flashtronic, Moonbathe, Lure


----------



## JGmac (Jul 24, 2007)

I just got into MAC this year as well, but I've found all but one of the Lure eyeshadows at a CCO and I really enjoy them.

I've also found myself coming back to Strange Hybrid - a lot of the colors are very wearable.  And Showflower has been one of my favorite items yet.


----------



## dollbabybex (Jul 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_
My favourite so far is the Lingerie Collection._

 

me too!!!the lipgelees were beautiful!

and Amuse.. Lure and Barbie

old ones i like are Pop mode Snow girl and playboy (just for the colours cos i think playboy is tacky!)

i was dissapointed with moonbathe too... too dull and dark for me x


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 25, 2007)

My favorites are Lure, Danse, Barbie Loves MAC, and Flashtronic.

I'm really exicted about McQueen, Smoke Signals, and Blue Storm though!


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jul 25, 2007)

Barbie was amazing!!

I absolutely LOVED Lingerie. However, I was very new to MAC and was not aware of things being limited edition and being discontinued. So I only had Sunday Best and I ran out of that quickly.


----------



## geeko (Jul 26, 2007)

Barbie was my favourite collection... i bought all except one of the shadows, both the beauty powders, both the blushers, 3 lipsticks, 3 lipglosses..

this was the most i've ever spent on a single collection


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 26, 2007)

I did like Barbie, Nocturnelle and Strange Hybrid....anything after that, I haven't been overjoyed by.  Which is totally out of character for me because I normally buy every piece of each collection.  Haven't done that since the  collections I mentioned above.  My favorite collections ever were Dolled Up and Lady Danger.  BTW, if anyone knows where I can get the face charts for Dolled Up, please PM me.


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 26, 2007)

c-shock, DUH!


----------



## ratmist (Jul 26, 2007)

I didn't get into MAC until this year.  I'm not a makeup person at heart, and I rarely use more than a bit of eyeshadow and lipgloss on a daily basis.  I don't enjoy foundation (I rarely use it), I really despise blush (sorry blush ladies but I'm just not comfortable with it), or even mascara (it sucks but it's difficult for me to wear because I wear contacts).  

I was sick of using Clinique and Dior, and a friend of mine let me borrow a few MAC shadows, and I fell in love.  I found MAC's general colour payoff was miles better than Clinique, had better staying-power than Dior, and what has to be the largest range of eyeshadows I'd ever come across.  So when I asked about 'favourite' collections, I guess I was looking to see what I'd missed over the years - the ones in recent years that stood out among the rest.  The first set of MAC makeup I bought was a set of 11 pigments for $200 on eBay, and after authenticating they were real, I realised that my absolute favourite colour was Goldenaire.  It was the perfect colour.  Pink Opal was the first I tried, and it came a close second.  I did a bit of research and found that both were from the Lingerie collection, and after looking at other items from the collection, I found I was disappointed I'd missed out big time.  The colour range is exactly what I prefer to use on a daily basis - a bit of a shimmer, glowy colours, easy to blend, etc.

I think I skipped Barbie because I didn't really like the colours, but I also have a grudge against Barbie.  *ahem*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Yes, I'm one of *those* girls.)

Looking through the Color Stories, I think I would've loved the Rockocco and Rococo range, the Rebelrock range, everything in the Gold Play range, and some of the now-discontinued shadesticks from Points of Hue.  Maybe MAC will re-release some of them.  Personally I'd love to own a Stereo Rose, and a Petticoat (but not for more than $50 each!).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Edit*  I should say I like using a bit of powder rather than foundation, just to control oil and to give a glow.  Hence, I like the MSFs.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 26, 2007)

Since I've been "into" makeup and MAC in general, Lure is my favorite, hands down. I'm pretty sure I would have loved Salsabelle, though.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 28, 2007)

I think Barbie was probably the most hyped collection ever. When I first saw the pics and swatches, nothing impressed me but once I saw it in person I bought almost the entire collection so this definitely lived up to the hype! It is much more wearable that I thought.

My second fave collection is Moonbathe. I don't recall there being alot of hype around this but it is beautiful. Again, bought almost the entire collection.

The other collections have been disappointing ~ especially Flashtronic.


----------



## zucker (Jul 28, 2007)

nocturnelle and strange hybrid were my favs


----------



## melliquor (Aug 15, 2007)

My favourite collections were Barbie, Strange Hybrid, and Flashtronic.  

Barbie - all of the e/s are great and blushes were fab.  I bought the entire collection and 5 backups of Moth Brown and one backup of Pearl Sunshine

Strange Hybrid - the e/s were brilliant.  I love Rose Blanc, Fertile, and Moonbathe.  Also the blushes were really nice.  Lets not forget Orchidazzle.  Such a pretty lippie

Flashtronic - Ether is my HG blue e/s.  Also the MSFs are really great in this collection.

I think the collection I was most let down on was CShock.  The e/s were very chalky and didn't have good texture.  I was very disappointed.  I bought all of them and was disappointed by every single e/s.  I was so caught up in the rush because it was so limited that I went and bought everything right away.  I will never do that again.

I think from the past collections... I would have loved Danse, Amuse, and Lingerie.  They sound just like the colours that I love.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 15, 2007)

You guys really <3 Lingerie that much?  It pretty much put me to sleep.

Sweetie Cake was the only collection I remember wanting everything from (except for those nasty lip gloss pot things)...ok, so it was just he pigments I loved....

I also really liked Balloonacy.....apparently I have a thing for the Prom collections-maybe it's my inner 16 year old coming out.

I didn't like Lure/Bait/Hooked when it came out, but this year I found myself continuously referencing it & wishing that Moonbathe was even half as cool.


----------



## oddinary (Aug 15, 2007)

Flashtronic lived upto the hype.
Northern Lights turned out to be popular and everyone seemed to love the MES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Probably 70% thought the lipglasses were boring, but personally I loved them!


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 15, 2007)

I really loved Danse a lot. 

And I think I'm in love with Blue Storm (though Smoke Signals doesn't move me at all except for the Kohl Powers). 

I always like a little something out of each collection, but rarely do I fall for an entire collection. 

I found Moonbathe and Rushmetal somewhat of a let-down. I enjoy the shadows, but mostly because they look awesome in pan. Once they are on, they are just pretty but not terribly special. I do like Gold Spill, but I thought that peachy MSF is terrible! And I thought 3 of the pigments were unique, but otherwise I was unimpressed (and I'm a pigment junkie!).


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 15, 2007)

Formal black was awesome- i love getting sets! Also loved Barbie.

Lets see what this year brings


----------



## KAIA (Aug 15, 2007)

I just got into MAC in October 2006, basically because that's when i found Specktra Lol.
My favorite collection for this year, has been so far, Barbie and Strange Hybrid... I bought a LOT from this 2 collections. 
MAC Formal Black was also GREAT! I got a lot of stuff from there too, and the packaging was superb!
But I wish I was into MAC waaaaay before, Salsabelle and Lure sounded Like my dream collections, I was lucky I found a couple of e/s on ebay from Lure 
(Aquavert & Waternymph) I also got Idol eyes and Black tied.


----------



## rocking chick (Aug 15, 2007)

For me it is definately Barbie Loves MAC and Flastronic.

Barbie Loves MAC - superb marketing by MAC and cute packaging & the products colors are beautiful.

Flastronic - Just the products alone get me so addicted, likes the way all the different colors swirl around in the pot. And each pot is unique! Loves Mercurial,Ether and Lovestone.


----------



## lobsteriffic (Aug 15, 2007)

Barbie and Balloonacy (I adore purples)


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Aug 15, 2007)

I JUST started getting into MAC Spring 07? LOL. I thought Flashtronic was a beautiful collection, especially the eyeshadows. Rushmetal wasn't as great as I hoped it would be and Novel Twist was kinda.. *ploop*

I'm looking foward to Blue Storm and Smoke Signals.. more Blue Storm though lol


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 15, 2007)

I've only been into MAC for one year, so not a lot of background here, but:  Moonbathe - total perfection, for me, and I wear colours from it almost everyday.
I also really loved Barbie - especially Springtime Skipper and Magic Dust.

I know if I'd been around, though, Madame B would have been my hands down favorite.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Aug 15, 2007)

Call me old school, but *Tempt me/Tease me *and the *Diana Icon 2* are by far my favorites. 
I really like the contrast and colors for Tempt/Tease because it was fall and it was matted down without looking stale. Plus there was the pre "smokey eye" and bold lips built into the collections and the campaign was beautiful boudoir. I still am on the hunt for some pieces from this collection as back-ups.
Diana was great too because almost everything from the collection corresponded with my skintone ( NW45) and I was able to experiment with bold colors.  
This years collections by far have been a dissapointment for me- I am really looking forward to Mattene and McQueen.


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 16, 2007)

^^ The old school  collections rocked! Perverted Pearl, Denim Dish, Smolder, Sleek Chic, Diana Ross, etc etc...The visuals were beautiful as well.


----------



## starangel2383 (Aug 16, 2007)

i am looking quite forward to the upcoming blue storm collection, that seems to be up my alley some and i am looking forward to McQueen as well, just because i am curious as to what that is about. they need to do alot more collaborations with different designers and brands out there if you ask me, you would find alot more people excited about the collections.


----------



## starr (Aug 16, 2007)

i would have to say flashtronic for me -- it certainly made my wallet scream out.. i like the colours of the MEs and MSFs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C-shock was also good, i liked the lipgelees and lipsticks, although i wasn't able to buy much from this collection. 
Barbie was such a huge hype for me but unfortunately, i wasn't able to get not even one item from this collection


----------



## liv (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm new to MAC (first started buying last October), but I have liked Formal Black (Holiday 2006, bought Smoked and Warm eye palettes), Danse, and Barbie the most.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Aug 18, 2007)

i loved culturebloom and lure...

this year c-shock was pretty nice but i havent gotten around to using any of them yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i forgt about them since they are not depotted yet


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 12, 2010)

I am a mac newbie and the spring forecast is the best collection I have seen so far. I liked style warriors and style black was over hyped...Spring forecast was fully of quality, versatile colors that look great on any skin tone


----------



## Susanne (Mar 12, 2010)

My favourite collections so far were Barbie, Heatherette, Hello Kitty, C Shock and Cool Heat!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Mar 12, 2010)

My favorites are Barbie (was the first collection I bought more than 1 or 2 things BUT I was shy about color then so I missed out on a few things I am now kicking myself for), Cult of Cherry (beautiful colors!), and Hello Kitty (bought way too much but I've loved HK since I was a kid).


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 28, 2010)

I loved the N collection, Hello Kitty, and Spring Color Forecast.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Mar 28, 2010)

I have really enjoyed Style Black and Spring Color Forecast so far!


----------



## obscuria (Mar 28, 2010)

I've got to say, the GMLOL collection exceeded my expectations...which is probably why I got way more than I should from this collection.

I don't really have another favorite at this point. Prior to the last year or two I never paid attention to what collection was coming out, I just got whatever was at the store when I decided to buy MAC.


----------



## MACPixie (Mar 28, 2010)

Good question! I've loved C-Shock, Naughty Nauticals (my first awaited MAC collection), Hello Kitty, Style Black, Spring Colour Forcast and Cult of Cherry.

Still really really hoping for a Disney Villains collection. Then that will be my favorite


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Mar 28, 2010)

Give Me Liberty of London, the packaging and a pink eyeshadow that I can finally wear and realizing that the beauty powder is a must have for all shades.
Style Black - greasepaint sticks, love
Hello Kitty - design and reminds of my nieces' room


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2010)

My favorite collection of all time is Madame B. because I loved so many of the eye shadows and lip products.  My most favorite collection recently is Give Me Liberty of London.  I love the packaging!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Mar 28, 2010)

My most favourite is the McQueen collection (i brought nearly all of it!), closely followed by Smoke signals, N collection and naughty nauticals.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 28, 2010)

i've been using MAC since 2004 but got into their LE stuff in 2007. So here were my faves for each year.

2007 - Smoke Signals, Mattene
2008 - Cult of Cherry, Cool Heat
2009 - Style Black
2010 - So far Spring Colour Forecast


----------



## geeko (Mar 29, 2010)

I really enjoyed Too Fab for the cremesheen glasses and mineralized blushers

Ok..i m a blush whore so basically I LOVE whatever blush collection that MAC releases.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 29, 2010)

^I have lots of faves but overall these are my tops:

*- Blue Storm* - Gorgeous collection of shadows that worked so well together. 
*- Cult of Cherry
- Style Black*
*- Naughty Nauticals -* Hello, this collection gave the world Port Red lipstick! *looks adoringly at her 2 tubes*
*- Nocturnelle*


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 30, 2010)

I really loved Neo-sci-fi. I bought so much from that collection and thats when they solar bits came out as well. She Shines pigment collection was good too as well as Barbie and Moonbathe.


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 1, 2010)

Heatherette was my fav, I seriously loved everything! The packaging, shades, even the shade names I loved lol.


----------



## SweetAngel (Apr 5, 2010)

My favorites are Madame B, Heatherette & GMLOL (for the packaging).  And out of the 3, Heatherette is the best... such a girlie collection.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 5, 2010)

I have loved bit and pieces of so many collections, but I have to say that my very favorite was Cool Heat.  It was the first collection that I purchased all of the shadows (I have since sold some of them off when money was tight, and am KICKING myself BIG time.  Hoping to find some at the CCO next weekend).  I also quite liked A Rose Romance and Love Lace too.


----------



## blueskies (Apr 6, 2010)

Art Supplies is the first collection where I have liked/wanted/bought more than 1-2 items, and wanted back ups!


----------



## Teggy (Apr 6, 2010)

Style Black - I'm kicking myself for not purchasing/keeping some of the products I only "sort of" wanted.


----------



## faetis (Apr 8, 2010)

2008 - Naughty Nauticals, Cult of Cherry
2009 - Love That Look
2010 - Spring Colour Forecast, Give Me Liberty of London (first collection where I bought more than one product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## meika79 (Apr 18, 2010)

Style Black.  I absolutely LOVED that collection.  I usually just get my stuff and go, but I stayed, had my face done. I was beyond excited.  Like a kid at Christmas.  LOL


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

I really loved the N collection by mac and spring color forcast.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2010)

Spring Forecast and Pret-A-Paper


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 19, 2010)

Cool Heat and C-Shock are my ultimate favs - bought everything!


----------



## Twinkelstar (Apr 22, 2010)

Without a doubt, Style Black!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 22, 2010)

Barbie, style black and heatherette.


----------



## my_adored (Apr 23, 2010)

I've only been into MAC for a little over a year. So my favorite was the "Love That Look" collection. Those shadows were so highly pigmented and the texture was just incredible. "Smoke & Diamonds" was one of the most beautiful silvery grays I have ever seen and "Glamour Check" is unlike any other color out there. So yeah... loved it.


----------



## peachsuns (Apr 24, 2010)

Give Me Liberty of London


----------



## Ange1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Spring Forecast and Style Black!


----------



## libra276 (Apr 26, 2010)

I still love Barbie.  I am a Lilly Pulitzer addict, but was very dissapointed in the collection.  I wish the shadows were more pigmented.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 27, 2010)

i wish i bought something from barbie


----------



## dreamscapemess (May 6, 2010)

I haven't been into MAC long enough to answer this, but I can't wait to look into some of the much-loved collections you all have mentioned!


----------



## Sojourner (May 7, 2010)

Love That Look and Art Supplies


----------



## LC (May 7, 2010)

I loved N-collection from like 08. neutral colors but killer looks


----------



## *JJ* (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_Love That Look and Art Supplies_


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 9, 2010)

*Favorite MAC collection?*

What is your favorite MAC collection that has came out?
My fav was probably the heatherette collection because the packaging was just adorable and I loved the colors that were in the collection. I'm curious to see what your fav is and why


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Favorite MAC collection?*

Cult of Cherry.

I LOVE red lippies, and there was succcchh a sexy assortment. i found the theme so strong, and i thought all the colours fit together SO nicely. All the quads were gorg. Still wish i had picked up so scarlet!!

Brunette Blond Redhead; it gave me redhead msf!!! also, strawberry blond lg! it was light and fluffy and there was something for everyone. 

Original Starflash collection: grogeous finish and i loved the first set of colours.

C SHOCK!!!! we need another dose of c shock!! im talking bright, over the top almost florescent fun summer colours! from Big T, Wondergrass, Going Bananas, and Bang on blue (plus all the others im forgetting) how could you NOT love this gem?


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Favorite MAC collection?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_Cult of Cherry.

I LOVE red lippies, and there was succcchh a sexy assortment. i found the theme so strong, and i thought all the colours fit together SO nicely. All the quads were gorg. Still wish i had picked up so scarlet!!

Brunette Blond Redhead; it gave me redhead msf!!! also, strawberry blond lg! it was light and fluffy and there was something for everyone. 

Original Starflash collection: grogeous finish and i loved the first set of colours.

C SHOCK!!!! we need another dose of c shock!! im talking bright, over the top almost florescent fun summer colours! from Big T, Wondergrass, Going Bananas, and Bang on blue (plus all the others im forgetting) how could you NOT love this gem?_

 
Yeah I loved C Shock! That should come back again, I'm always in love with bright fun colors. Reminds me of the 80's and that's a good think to me haha!


----------



## obscuria (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Favorite MAC collection?*

The barbie collection. It was just the collection that I got the most things from and still use.


----------



## miss_primer (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Favorite MAC collection?*

I could narrow it down to Brunette Blonde Redhead and In The Groove Collection that just came out. I got Brunette MSF which I love and with In The Groove I finally got my hands on Stereo Rose MSF and its not a dissapointment. I love it just as much as Brunetter MSF. They are must haves.


----------



## CosmePro (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Favorite MAC collection?*

BBR FTW!!  Bought the whole damn thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Loved ALL of it!


----------



## Barbie-gone-bad (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Favorite MAC collection?*

I also LOVE Heatherette!!! The pink packaging, the amazing lip stick and lipgloss colours! I just recently tracked down the the l/s and l/g I didnt get when it came out (thanks to the clearence bin! <3).

Now I am only missinh Hollywood nigts l/s...but I have 2 melrose moods <333! 

I wish mac would rerelease it lol...with the packaging and all <3....it won't happen but I still dream.

I also love Neo-sci-fi loved the e/s and naked spacel/g and pinkgrapefruit l/g are beautiful. OMG and the lip products from Liberty of london 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't choose one ...I love soo many ..


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: Favorite MAC collection?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Barbie-gone-bad* 

 
_I also LOVE Heatherette!!! The pink packaging, the amazing lip stick and lipgloss colours! I just recently tracked down the the l/s and l/g I didnt get when it came out (thanks to the clearence bin! <3).

Now I am only missinh Hollywood nigts l/s...but I have 2 melrose moods <333! 

I wish mac would rerelease it lol...with the packaging and all <3....it won't happen but I still dream.

I also love Neo-sci-fi loved the e/s and naked spacel/g and pinkgrapefruit l/g are beautiful. OMG and the lip products from Liberty of london 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't choose one ...I love soo many .._

 
I know the packaging was seriously the best! I've saved the packaging of the products that I used up. I used to have hollywood nights and I used the whole lipstick up. Such a pretty color and so is melrose mood. I think melrose is one of the best pinks I've used. 
It would be amazing if they re released the collection since a lot of the items sold out really fast!


----------



## katred (Jul 12, 2010)

Black Tied (long-ago Christmas collection) Cult of Cherry, Style Black and Spring Colour Forecast


----------



## xXTiFFaNYKGirLX (Jul 12, 2010)

hello kitty! i learned a very hard lesson with this collection. if i think i want something i should just get it and save my self the "i should have gotten it feeling"  i also loved warm and cozy for some reason.


----------



## Jishin (Jul 13, 2010)

Style Black!


----------



## _Ella_ (Jul 13, 2010)

Catherine Deneuve Icon, I loved everything! 

Neo Sci-Fi was also pretty good!


----------



## NYDoll88 (Jul 15, 2010)

Barbie was amazing for me!

And I really loved the Disney TLC collection. I'm sad that I didn't get all of them.

I love all the Starflash shadows as well


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)

heirlooms was my favorite collection because the packaging was really nice, imo

this year, i loved liberty of london because of the nice packaging.


----------



## martiangurll (Jul 23, 2010)

I am pretty new to MAC but I liked Creme Team, Sugarsweet, Fafi, and To The Beach


----------



## Kamali (Jul 23, 2010)

I really loved Brunette,Blonde,Redhead and Spring Colour Forecast


----------

